# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO TALLER: VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO

## manolo40pe

Si eres Ingeniero Agrónomo o zootecnista representante técnico comercial, técnico agropecuario encargado de tienda o estudiante postulando por un trabajo comercial Aprende las técnicas de VENTAS Y MARKETING para mejorar tus ingresos, no te conformes con el básico!!! Sábado 30 de marzo
4 a 7 pm Lima Whatsapp 978612435  Temas similares: CURSO DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO CURSO TALLER: VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO CURSO TALLER: VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO CURSO ONLINE DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO CURSO ONLINE DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO

----------

